

MIT Copenhagen Wheel Official Release - bmelton
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S10GMfG2NMY&feature=youtube_gdata_player&1

======
hardwaresofton
I'm assuming this doesn't work out for people who ride fixed gear?

~~~
bmelton
It actually looks like it's using fixed wheel hubs in the video, to me.

~~~
hardwaresofton
Hmnn, I'm not quite sure, there was a lot of coasting and some slight back-
pedaling going on in the video...

Also, thinking about how this thing works, I'm not sure it would work so great
on a fixed gear bike.... if you're strapped/clipped in, you definitely want to
be in full control of how fast you're pedaling, random boost might throw you
off balance or force you to pedal awkwardly

~~~
bmelton
Ug. I had completely mistaken 'single gear' for 'fixed wheel'. Sorry, all my
bikes have derailleurs.

